# Keeping Them Beautiful



## K9Kirk (Jul 16, 2021)

A female anhinga captured at Circle B Bar Preserve in Lakeland, FL.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 16, 2021)

She preens like a Kardashian


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 16, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> She preens like a Kardashian


I love being a hater because it's fun hatin' on a  Kardashian.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 16, 2021)

Nice pic! I need to get back to FL. I was actually looking at houses in St. James City, and on up the coast to Venice, especially the ones with a canal out back, or an easily accessible boat ramp nearby. Just dreaming though... wife has firmly planted her roots here in North Texas.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 16, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice pic! I need to get back to FL. I was actually looking at houses in St. James City, and on up the coast to Venice, especially the ones with a canal out back, or an easily accessible boat ramp nearby. Just dreaming though... wife has firmly planted her roots here in North Texas.


Thanks, Jeff. Put some limburger cheese in the vents, that stuff wreaks! She'll want to move the first day. Just kidding, sorry about your disappointment.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 16, 2021)

This is making my neck hurt, I can't help but twist my head when I look at it!  🤣  I am still so jealous of the variety of critters you've got there.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 16, 2021)

Jeff G said:


> This is making my neck hurt, I can't help but twist my head when I look at it!  🤣  I am still so jealous of the variety of critters you've got there.


Thanks, Jeff. We certainly have a few.


----------

